# Mesh count guide?



## das_king (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey guys,

I only done a little silk screen printing before with a 110 mesh count screen, however, I recently discovered that there are screens with a higher mesh count out there, such 308, etc. I did a bit of googling and apparently, the 308 gives a better detail and look and the 110 is good for "thick printing". 

So can somebody tell me what each mesh count means and which inks go best with them? I just am really confused about the mesh counts...

thanks


----------



## fizz (Mar 4, 2006)

Mesh count (Number of threads per linear centimetre), thread diameter and weave (Plain or Twill) is the main determining factor in the amount of ink that will pass through the mesh. This in turn controls the ink deposit. The mesh construction can be considered as a constant however mesh that is worn will produce variations in ink film thickness. 

As a general rule 

Waterbased inks are best printed through a 34t - 55t mesh you can use higher mesh counts up to 120t but will experience drying in of the inks

Plastisols
For direct printing
34t - 90t for underbase
55t- 120t for top colours
90t - 150t for half tones

for cold peel transfers
34t - 55t for back up white and printable adhesives
55t - 120t for colours


All my mesh counts are in U.K. measurements not sure on u.s. equivs
phil


----------



## BelHeirClothing (Mar 23, 2006)

With CHINO BASE fizz I use a 305 Mesh Count and on my K3 Waterbased Inks, I also use the 305 mesh. I have the emulsion drying over night and then tomorrow! BIG BAM BOOM! we print the suckers... wish me luck first time printing with Chino and K3... I'll take some pictures of the stuff once we are done printing. FIZZ is alot of help! man o man, the beauty of this forum cheers



fizz said:


> Mesh count (Number of threads per linear centimetre), thread diameter and weave (Plain or Twill) is the main determining factor in the amount of ink that will pass through the mesh. This in turn controls the ink deposit. The mesh construction can be considered as a constant however mesh that is worn will produce variations in ink film thickness.
> 
> As a general rule
> 
> ...


----------



## BelHeirClothing (Mar 23, 2006)

cause thats how obey prints... oh yah.. btw.. Do I print Discharge then K3 Waterbased inks? wet on wet or no.....


----------



## Mszczuj (Feb 2, 2014)

What mesh size should I buy to print something like this?


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Can we have a better image ?


----------

